# [ODMP] Dearborn Police Department, Michigan ~ October 3, 2005



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

A Commander with the Dearborn Police Department was killed in the line of duty on October 3, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17894*


----------

